# Personal protection in restaurants



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Sen. Andrew Brock has introduced Senate Bill 235 which would allow concealed carry in restaurants. It's house version is House Bill 270, with several sponsors/co-sponsors. If you agree with this bill, please contact your representatives and express your support. It may never get out of committee, but it certainly doesn't hurt to let them know we support this and remind them that other States allow it.

http://www.ncga.state.nc.us/gascripts/BillLookUp/BillLookUp.pl?Session=2009&BillID=S235

http://www.ncga.state.nc.us/gascripts/BillLookUp/BillLookUp.pl?Session=2009&BillID=H270


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I would love if that passed. I saw an article in the paper how anti's are against it because "guns and alcohol don't mix". Too bad they didn't do their research to know we can't drink at all and legally carry, or else they might have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

They are right, you can't mix guns and alcohol, everything gets all sticky and nasty.
But I would like for us to get with the rest on this issue.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I feel this is far more relavent than it ever has been.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't you just love old Chucky Schumer's expression while she says "folks, they're to protect all of these people here, from all of you guys".
^ his expression denotes his agenda

Yeah I heard about the debate going on here (NC) about that bill.. I don't hold my breath, but it would be a very good victory for the 2nd. 

:smt023 Good man Brock!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The Restaurant owners may join our side just to get the $$$$$ in the till.


----------

